# Modulacion pcm matlab



## toskash (Oct 17, 2009)

hola

soy estudiante de lectronica y el profesor de sistemas de telecominicaciones nos mando a realizar la modulación por impulso codificado para una señal de voz despues de descartar realizar esta modulacion con micro decidi realizarla con matlab ya puedo recibir datos de modo análogo mediante la tarjeta de sonido de mi pc pero nesecito filtrarla con un filtro pasa banda de 300Hz a 3.4kHz y luego codificarla para ser transmitida serialmente a otro pc para ser decodificada y reproducida les agradesco la ayuda con este proyecto 

este es el programa que encontre para adquirir la señal de voz

function d=sonido(x)
while(1)
x=1; %%tiempo de gravacion
ai = analoginput('winsound',0);
addchannel(ai,1);
Fs = 8000;
set(ai,'SampleRate',Fs)
duration = x;
set(ai,'SamplesPerTrigger',Fs*duration);
ai.TriggerType = 'Immediate';
%%b=fir1(20,3400,DC-1);
start(ai)
[d,t]= getdata(ai);
a = [d,t];
plot(t,d);
AXIS([0 x -1 1])
zoom on
delete(ai)
end


----------



## wilynic (Oct 25, 2009)

te recomiendo que visites esta pagina:
http://www.mathworks.es/matlabcentral/fileexchange/
ahi puedes encontrar el codigo para la aplicacion que quieres aunque talvez necesites modificarlo un poco, la codificacion pcm no es el problema lo complicado es hacer el filtro digital por lo menos para mi, no he tocado ese tema en matlab
suerte...


----------



## angelfvn13 (Mar 31, 2013)

aqui esta un poco sobre la modulacion pcm


----------

